# كدة كتير يارب



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يناير 2011)

*كده كثير يا رب*
*+++++++++*

*فجأة ووسط  خنقتي دار الحديث ده جوايا .. بدأت ألوم ربنا وأوجه ليه اتهامات  كتييييييييير بس كالعادة كان بيرد بكل حب وحنان. وده اللي حصل بيني وبينه:*


*قلت له: أنت فيـــــــن؟*
*قاللــي: ' أسير قدامك والهضاب أمهد ' (أش45: 2)*

*قلت له: سبتني ليـه؟*
*قاللــي: ' هوذا على كفي نقشتك أسوارك أمامي دائما ' (أش49: 16)*

*قلت له: تعبت أووووووووووي*
*قاللــي: ' في يوم يريحك الرب من تعبك .. ' (أش14: 3)*
*'لأنك تنسى المشقة كمياه عبرت تذكرها ' (أي11: 16)*

*قلت له: أمتى بقـــى؟*
*قاللــي: ' لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت .. ' (جا3: 1)*
*'صنع الكل حسنا في وقته ' (جا3 :11)*

*قلت له: بس كده كتيييييير*
*قاللــي: ' الله أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون... ' (1كو10: 13)*

*قلت له: هامــــــــوت*
*قاللـــي: ' في ست شدائد ينجيك وفي سبع لا يمسك سوء ' (أي5: 19)*

*قلت له: انت مش كنت وعدتني ؟؟؟*
*ق اللــي: ' ... لا أنقض عهدي ولا أغير ما خرج من شفتي ' (مز89: 34)*

*قلت له: أمتى بس؟؟!!*
*قاللــي: ' انا الرب في وقته أسرع به ' (أش60: 22)*

*قلت له: بس الموضوع أتعقد أوووي*
*قاللــي: ' هل يستحيل على الرب شئ ... ' (تك18: 14)*

*قلت له: كل حاجة بقت سيئة أوووووووي*
*قاللــي: ' فحول الرب إلهك اللعنة إلي بركة لأن الرب إلهك أحبك ' (تث23: 5)*

*قلت له: والناس هيقولوا أية*
*قاللــي: ' لأن أفكاري ليست أفكاركم ولا طرقي طرقكم يقول الرب ' (أش55: 8)*

*قلت له: طب وليه ده كله أصلاً؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*
*قاللــي: ' عالمين أن امتحان إيمانكم ينشئ صبراً ' (يع1: 3)*

*قلت له: وبعد الصبر .!!!*
*قاللــي: ' أفتح لكم كوى السموات وأفيض عليكم بركة .. ' (ملاخي3: 10)*
*'وتأتي عليك جميع .. البركات وتدركك .. ' (تث28: 2)*
*'وأعوض لكم عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد ' (يؤ2: 25)*
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2011)

كلام معزي وجميل جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا روكا ​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2011)

بركة يسوع معك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> كلام معزي وجميل جدا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا روكا ​


*ميرسي يا جميل*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> بركة يسوع معك ​


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

راائع جداا
شكـــــــــــــــرا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> راائع جداا
> شكـــــــــــــــرا
> الرب يباركك​


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا روكا
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا يا روكا
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يعوضك​


*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 مارس 2011)

*قلت له: سبتني ليـه؟*
*قاللــي: ' هوذا على كفي نقشتك أسوارك أمامي دائما ' (أش49: 16)*


----------



## micha sam (3 مارس 2011)

*رائــع *


----------



## micha sam (3 مارس 2011)

*اسف المفروض الايد لفوق ..بس العتب على النظر  انا اسف*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *قلت له: سبتني ليـه؟*
> *قاللــي: ' هوذا على كفي نقشتك أسوارك أمامي دائما ' (أش49: 16)*


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

micha sam قال:


> *رائــع *


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------

